# 1/6 SCALE 2 STROKE V8



## mickieb49 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi i just found this site and thought you all would appreciate some different plans i have had for a long time, am about half way thru the build, but have got to the part of building the Crank/ camshaft. Please have a good look over them before you start as i have found a few issues with the plans but the content is sort of there.
Mick 

The plans are in the downloaded section.


----------



## putputman (Oct 6, 2009)

Welcome to HMEM Mick.


----------



## GailInNM (Oct 6, 2009)

Mick,
Welcome to HMEM.

I hate to have to come down on you on your first post, but HMEM has a strict policy about copyright infringement and the plans you posted are copyrighted and will have to be removed. 

Please continue to participate in HMEM activities.

Gail in NM


----------



## mickieb49 (Oct 6, 2009)

Fair enough, my appologies, don't wish to stamp on anyones feet do i.
 Have got another 3D cad file of a Hemi 426, this i have been working on myself and will get those uploaded soon.
 Again sorry for that.
Mick


----------



## GailInNM (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for understanding Mick.

All of us will enjoy looking at your Hemi 426 drawings.

If you have time, and feel comfortable about doing so, put a post in the WELCOME section telling us a little bit about yourself. It is also helpful to have a general idea of where you are located.  Does not have to be anything specific, even the country is useful. In your profile you can add it to your signature line or avatar text, even if you don't have/use an avatar.

Welcome again.  wEc1

Gail in NM


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Oct 6, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Mick.
Would like to see some pics of your build.


----------



## mickieb49 (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks guy's, glad to be part of the engine games ;D ;D
 Have uploaded the drawings i have , please note i drew them in Solid Works, so a Solid Works viewer may be of assistance ???
 Will Post some pictures of the 1/6 scale 2 stroke v8 soon, this i have only just got the block and heads roughed out, then found out that the drawings wern't all that greatly thought out and the Head shape does not allow for all the Cylinders to be placed where they should :'( all that machining on a small machine...
 If anyone knows of any drawings for a Harley Davidson engine?, i would love to obtain a copy of them if possible?
Regards Mick


----------



## gadabout (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi!
 where can I get to see the plans of the 2 stroke v8? A link maybe?
thanks
Mark


----------



## Shrekii (Nov 27, 2009)

I wanted to say welcome and that hemi looks awesome. Had to download a viewer to see it but it looks good.


----------



## mickieb49 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hello all , my appologies for not keeping things up to date as i have had a computer meltdown and most of the work i had done on the plans had been lost so i have had to go from nearly scratch again. But here goes, i am in the middle of converting the 3-d cad drawings over to IGES formatt, once completed then it is onto tyrialing the drawings on a CNC machine to make sure they are true and correct, once that is finished i will upload them for all.
 Any input is appreciated as i am still blanks when it comes to the ignition side.
Regards
Mick


----------



## artform (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi Mick

When did you do these plans, just out of curiosity ?

Dan


----------

